# So... 2004 Draft, Lets start thinkin...



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

After doing my intense NBA mathematics for future occurances, I calculated that the Bucks have a good chance at a top 5 pick.

My projected lottery draft order will go as followed:

1. Miami Heat
2. Utah Jazz
3. Golden State Warriors
4. Charlotte Bobcats
5. Milwaukee Bucks
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. Memphis Grizzlies
8. Toronto Raptors
9. Cleveland Cavaliers
10. Denver Nuggets
11. LA Clippers
12. New York Knicks
13. Seattle Supersonics
14. Washington Wizards (loses in heated race with Chicago and Boston for 7th and 8th seeds)


That being said, my very early mock draft would go like this (Deng will stay in school, Jefferson will go to school, Kosta doesnt enter):

1. Heat - Emeka Okafor
2. Jazz - Dwight Howard
3. Warriors - Pavel Podkolzine
4. Bobcats - Tiago Splitter
5. Bucks - Josh Smith
6. Hawks - Ben Gordon
7. Grizz - Paul Davis or Ha
8. Raptors - Hakim Warrick
9. Cavs - Wayne Simien
10. Nugz - 

Ok im gettin tired... 3 in the morn... you get the point of the post


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I would like to see the Bucks maybe trade down and get Hakim Warrick cuz I would like to see the Bucks trade Thomas and I think Warrick can be better than Thomas. From what I've seen of him he is quicker, he hustles more, and he got hops. That would make them even younger and Warrick would fit in pperfectlywith the high-flying, run and gun team that the Bucks are.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

how about trading tim thomas and maybe our pick for emeka okafor? he would play the PF spot, something tim doesnt want to do. or we could get lucky and draft emeka. 

what could we get for tim thomas?

according to realgm.com - 

Milwaukee trades: SF Tim Thomas (13.3 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 1.3 apg in 29.5 minutes) 
Milwaukee receives: SG Kobe Bryant (30.0 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 5.9 apg in 41.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +16.7 ppg, +2.0 rpg, and +4.6 apg. 

L.A. Lakers trades: SG Kobe Bryant (30.0 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 5.9 apg in 41.5 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: SF Tim Thomas (13.3 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 1.3 apg in 80 games) 
Change in team outlook: -16.7 ppg, -2.0 rpg, and -4.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


not gonna happen though :sigh:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah that would be awesome if we could trade for Emeka Okefor. The only problem is we have a PF for the future in Haislip. Plus if we get Warrick we can't move Haislip there. What the Bucks could do if they get Okefor is use him when they face a half court team that doesn't like to run. Then use Haislip for when you want a run and gun team.
Then the lineups would be:
Lineup1
C-Przybilla
PF-Okefor
SF-Warrick
SG-Redd
PG-Ford

Lineup 2
C-Gadzuric
PF-Haislip
SF-Warrick
SG-Mason
PG-Ford

That would be one of,if not,the best run and gun team I have ever seen.
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

well chances are that you dont trade up because Miami and Emeka go together perfectly. Emeka was meant to be on the Heat.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

what do you mean? because caron is on the heat? emeka belongs with us  and besides, from what i hear, we are supposed to be the worst team in the league next year so we shouldnt have a problem getting the #1 pick. i dont believe it though, because i am optimistic. :cowboy:


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Why was Tim Thomas for Kobe Bryant even mentioned?


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

we were discussing trading tim. that is also a point in how outrageous his contract is. if we are able to trade the two straight up because of salaries, he should be putting up numbers similar to kobe's, correct?


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

then again, if kobe goes to jail... that trade might become realistical (kobe has an expiring contract).


----------

